# 6NS not working with HU_NBT2



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought it might simply be wiser to start a new thread on this.

I FA coded my 2016 F30 340i changing 6NH to 6NS. I then VO coded the HU which in this car is the new HU_NBT2.

I get the office menu now and when I pair my iPhone 6 I get a '1' number next to it. However Office features are never available and I don't have the option to enable messages in either the iPhone BT settings for the connection or in the BMW Telephone menu for the phone connection.

Are there additional features that need to be turned on in the NBT2 unit to get office features working?

I've seen a couple of threads on this issue outside of Bimmerfest but haven't seen anything conclusive that can be done to fix it. Is it possible that a new CAFD is needed and then VO coded to get the settings in that are needed or does someone have a list of the settings that would be necessary to get it functioning?

Thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Have you seen that messages work with iphone, no matter which headunit? I have not.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> Have you seen that messages work with iphone, no matter which headunit? I have not.


Messages work just fine with the iPhone, both on my last F30 (328i) and my wife's current 2016 Mini Cooper which has the previous gen NBT head unit and the Office feature.

This is definitely a case of some things not coding right with VO coding after setting 6NS, at least that's my suspicion.

Probably an updated CAFD is needed or someone who has 6NS factory enabled on their NBT2 unit would sort out what is going on.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is interesting. As I said, I have never seen that messages work with iphone + gen1 NBT or CIC. Is there some configuration that must be done or did it work straight out of the box? Did you get SMS, email or both?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> This is interesting. As I said, I have never seen that messages work with iphone + gen1 NBT or CIC. Is there some configuration that must be done or did it work straight out of the box?


It works fine if you have the proper coding and hardware support. I appreciate the questioning, but this is something that should be working on my car, which has NBT head-unit with integrated COMBOX.

My wife 100% has NBT on her Mini and when someone sends her a text message it shows up in Office. I even programmed a shortcut for her so she can touch a button and read the messages.

Hoping that someone knowledgeable about coding can pitch in and help me sort this out. It might require manually setting parameters or injecting a new CAFD.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Damned, second time I forgot to use Google today. This is new to me, notifications must be enabled in iphone settings to get messages to idrive, I must test this tomorrow. My coding and hardware is of course correct.

For NBT evo, sorry I can't help ATM because I think that I have never even seen one in real life.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> Damned, second time I forgot to use Google today. This is new to me, notifications must be enabled in iphone settings to get messages to idrive, I must test this tomorrow. My coding and hardware is of course correct.
> 
> For NBT evo, sorry I can't help ATM because I think that I have never even seen one in real life.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, I got facepalmed. Good luck with rest of your life.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> Wow, I got facepalmed. Good luck with rest of your life.


Look dude, I've already tried to get an answer to this question twice and both times it's been derailed. Now, I start a new thread and the first thing that happens is someone derails with "I don't think it does that".

See, every time I get a notification of a response to this thread I think someone actually has info that will help me solve the problem I've been trying to figure out for a week now....

So you have a nice life too.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

So you think that you can get automatic answers to these problems? Never heard about discussion, information share and problem finding? What makes you think that somethong must be coded? 6NS is full support for all phone functions, except tethering.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

@voip-ninja, with all due respect, please take it easy: you are fairly new to the coding sub-forum, but @ap90500 is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful members here.

Regarding your OP: this appears to be a known issue with 2016s and your dealer should be aware of the fix. See this thread.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> @voip-ninja, with all due respect, please take it easy: you are fairly new to the coding sub-forum, but @ap90500 is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful members here.
> 
> Regarding your OP: this appears to be a known issue with 2016s and your dealer should be aware of the fix. See this thread.


I just had the TSB done to get my car re-coded at the dealer before attempting this so I don't think that is the issue. However if you happen to know how I can check the version of my car in an attempt to figure that out I would absolutely check it out.

And I apologize for any bruised feelings. Everyone talks about how easy these things are to setup but my experience has been anything but that. I haven't been able to code NGHB or 6NS on my car that I have had for almost six months and I have spent hours trying to figure these things out.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> I just had the TSB done to get my car re-coded at the dealer before attempting this so I don't think that is the issue. However if you happen to know how I can check the version of my car in an attempt to figure that out I would absolutely check it out.
> 
> And I apologize for any bruised feelings. Everyone talks about how easy these things are to setup but my experience has been anything but that. I haven't been able to code NGHB or 6NS on my car that I have had for almost six months and I have spent hours trying to figure these things out.


In the coding window, check what is your I-Step (shipm.): that will tell you what is the software version on your car.

Do you get the traffic updates in the navigation system (which was the other symptom mentioned in the thread I linked)?

Since coding involves some trial-and-error, coding of new cars does take a while to be sorted out. We have already discussed this regarding NGHB.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

I-Step (shipm.) is F020-16-03-500. I-Step (target) is F020-15-11-505.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

I also just checked and Nav Traffic continues to work (in the thread you linked they reported it was not working, mine has always worked).... BMW Connected also works, I had no problem sending an address to the car with my mobile phone, it showed up under the "messages" area of Office.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

My wife picked up a 2016 X1 on Thursday. I just tried pairing my iPhone to her car and sending a message from another phone. I did not get a message notification (I do get them on my 2015 M4). 

Her car has 6NS from the factory, so it is not a coding issue. However, I did get the option to enable "Show Notifications" on the iPhone. 

Let me see if I can figure out what is the issue.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> My wife picked up a 2016 X1 on Thursday. I just tried pairing my iPhone to her car and sending a message from another phone. I did not get a message notification (I do get them on my 2015 M4).
> 
> Her car has 6NS from the factory, so it is not a coding issue. However, I did get the option to enable "Show Notifications" on the iPhone.
> 
> Let me see if I can figure out what is the issue.


Thanks. Which HU does she have?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> thanks. Which hu does she have?


hu_entrynav


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> hu_entrynav


Ah, different unit I think so it could be a different issue. If I want to code out 6NS do I just change FA back to 6NH and then write FA and then VO code modules back?

Thanks


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Ah, different unit I think so it could be a different issue. If I want to code out 6NS do I just change FA back to 6NH and then write FA and then VO code modules back?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. You only need to VO code HU_NBT2.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Messages are working now on my wife's X1: apparently there is a bit of time lag before notifications start working from a newly-paired phone.

@voip-ninja, did you pair your phone again after coding 6NS?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Messages are working now on my wife's X1: apparently there is a bit of time lag before notifications start working from a newly-paired phone.
> 
> @voip-ninja, did you pair your phone again after coding 6NS?


Yes, I removed and re-paired it several times and tried my wife's phone as well and had the same results.

I found a thread in the F20 forum where they are reporting the same trouble with the new model HU and one user there listed a bunch of coding elements for the HU that don't appear to be set right after initial VO coding.

I am however reluctant to start changing that many things without better understanding of why it's not working.

One thing I was going to confirm is that the parameter for multilink is in fact disabled which would be a clue that the VO coding is not taking.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay, I tested with an Android phone and it doesn't work there either (BT shows only audio & telephone and no choice for messages in either the device or iDrive BT device settings). I don't think the problem is the one mentioned in the referenced thread as I don't have any problem with messages from BMW Connected App & Traffic works fine.

I'm attaching the log in the event that it has any useful info. I scanned for errors but don't see anything jumping out. I started the VO coding at 10:12 in the log.

View attachment E-Sys_20160227_172810.pdf


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

I'm trying all sorts. I have same problem. CHAMP 2 to NBT. Phone will connect but only get telephone 1 option. 

Wife calls my phone, it shows up on display as her number and steering wheel will answer it. But the mic is not working so she can't here me. Also, voice commands don't work. 

Tried coding without emulator. Still made no difference. 

I feel your pain, it's so annoying. I know it'll be something silly.


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

voip-ninja said:


> I found a thread in the F20 forum where they are reporting the same trouble with the new model HU and one user there listed a bunch of coding elements for the HU that don't appear to be set right after initial VO coding.


Can link the post please?

Does your contacts not update either?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

maroondestroyer said:


> Can link the post please?
> 
> Does your contacts not update either?


http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1222935


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Yes, I removed and re-paired it several times and tried my wife's phone as well and had the same results.
> 
> I found a thread in the F20 forum where they are reporting the same trouble with the new model HU and one user there listed a bunch of coding elements for the HU that don't appear to be set right after initial VO coding.
> 
> ...


You should have SINGLE_OR_MULTILINK=multilink after VO coding.

I compared the changes that result from VO coding HU_NBT2 on your car after adding 6NS with those that resulted from VO coding HU_NBT on my 2015 M4 and there are only two parameters that are changed on your car but were not changed on mine. Since everything is working fine on my car, there is a good chance that one of them might be the source of the issue. So after VO coding your HU_NBT2, I would FDL code the following two parameters and see if that resolves the issue:

HMI_36_36_8=nicht_aktiv
WLAN_WIFI_DIRECT=nicht_aktiv
The first one is also mentioned in the thread in the F20 forum.

BTW, as mentioned in this post, you should also FDL code

MICROPHONE_NUMBER=wert_1,
although this is not likely to be the source of your issue.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> You should have SINGLE_OR_MULTILINK=multilink after VO coding.
> 
> I compared the changes that result from VO coding HU_NBT2 on your car after adding 6NS with those that resulted from VO coding HU_NBT on my 2015 M4 and there are only two parameters that are changed on your car but were not changed on mine. Since everything is working fine on my car, there is a good chance that one of them might be the source of the issue. So after VO coding your HU_NBT2, I would FDL code the following two parameters and see if that resolves the issue:
> 
> ...


This is very helpful, I will go give it a shot now and update thread in a bit!


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately even after FDL coding those three parameters no dice. I removed the BT connection to the phone, removed the pairing on the phone, added it back and I still get "phone 1" and no option for messages either on the phone or in iDrive.

I left the car turned off for a few minutes, went back and paired it again and same thing.

Oh well.


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

I'm away for 2 weeks now. But will be back at it when I'm back. Hopefully we get this sorted. Because it's annoying me lol.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Unfortunately even after FDL coding those three parameters no dice. I removed the BT connection to the phone, removed the pairing on the phone, added it back and I still get "phone 1" and no option for messages either on the phone or in iDrive.
> 
> I left the car turned off for a few minutes, went back and paired it again and same thing.
> 
> Oh well.


What is the full name of the NCD file for your HU_NBT2? (It is the CAFD_00001EF6_xxx_xxx_xxx.ncd file in your C:\Data\CAF directory).


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> What is the full name of the NCD file for your HU_NBT2? (It is the CAFD_00001EF6_xxx_xxx_xxx.ncd file in your C:\Data\CAF directory).


CAFD_00001EF6_006_012_017.ncd


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

voip-ninja said:


> I thought it might simply be wiser to start a new thread on this.
> 
> I FA coded my 2016 F30 340i changing 6NH to 6NS. I then VO coded the HU which in this car is the new HU_NBT2.
> 
> ...


After you've enabled 6NS and confirmed it's working in the car, you'll need to remove the bluetooth profile from your phone for the car, and remove it from the car itself, then re-add it to both devices. Once that's done, you'll need to go into bluetooth settings on the phone and enable notifications. Were you able to do all of that?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

tonyscv said:


> After you've enabled 6NS and confirmed it's working in the car, you'll need to remove the bluetooth profile from your phone for the car, and remove it from the car itself, then re-add it to both devices. Once that's done, you'll need to go into bluetooth settings on the phone and enable notifications. Were you able to do all of that?


Hi Tony,

As described earlier in the thread, the 'Office' option is not showing up within the iDrive BT settings menu once the phone is re-paired. It is also not showing up in the iPhone options.

I've re-paired the phone multiple times, tried a 2nd iPhone 6 and also tried an Android phone running Kit Kat. None of them are getting the Office/messages options.

I've also re-VO coded the HU_NBT2 head unit multiple times and re-confirmed that 6NS is set.

It would appear something is not right doing this with the very latest FW for the LCI 2016 models with the NBT2 head unit.


----------



## Speedbirdh (Apr 9, 2012)

voip-ninja said:


> I thought it might simply be wiser to start a new thread on this.
> 
> I FA coded my 2016 F30 340i changing 6NH to 6NS. I then VO coded the HU which in this car is the new HU_NBT2.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same problem on my Sept 2015 M135i pro Nav.
I've VO coded 6NS and changed all parameters manually as in other threads.But it's exactly as you describe.
It seems that the newer HU NBT 2's need another parameter coded than the older spec?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Speedbirdh said:


> I have exactly the same problem on my Sept 2015 M135i pro Nav.
> I've VO coded 6NS and changed all parameters manually as in other threads.But it's exactly as you describe.
> It seems that the newer HU NBT 2's need another parameter coded than the older spec?


It's possible that additional/different parameters need to be added. However the concerning thing is this is the first HU that I'm aware of where you can't simply VO code and get it working (previously you only needed an extra step if you had separate combox).

The possibly concerning issue is that the system might be looking for hardware that is not present (2nd microphone, etc) and if it's not there then even if you VO code the feature will not work.


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

I have noticed that mine is set up for 2 mics. So o changes it to one. But to then didn't know as to the mic setup because there is mic one, roof lining. Mic two, roof lining. Mic three roof console. Mic four steering column. 

Mine is in the roof, but is it 1 or 2 ?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

maroondestroyer said:


> I have noticed that mine is set up for 2 mics. So o changes it to one. But to then didn't know as to the mic setup because there is mic one, roof lining. Mic two, roof lining. Mic three roof console. Mic four steering column.
> 
> Mine is in the roof, but is it 1 or 2 ?


When you VO code it will go to 2 microphones, at least for the north american vehicles.... that's the default because if you have 6NS then you have two microphones.

You normally would then change it to one and the default single microphone is in the roof lining AFAIK and located on the driver side.

Normally you don't need to worry about any of that you just change the # of microphones from 2 to 1 and everything should work properly.


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

Do you know if the mic is wired straight to NBT. Or through amp first (can't think why it would)? I've looked for wiring diagrams to locate the wires and check they are wired correctly but can't find anything. As for the Bluetooth, it has me baffled.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

maroondestroyer said:


> Do you know if the mic is wired straight to NBT. Or through amp first (can't think why it would)? I've looked for wiring diagrams to locate the wires and check they are wired correctly but can't find anything. As for the Bluetooth, it has me baffled.


Hi Maroon, I don't know the answer. You might need to start a new thread with these questions as this thread is about trying to get a coding fix that works for NBT2.


----------



## Speedbirdh (Apr 9, 2012)

The HU NBT2 doesn't have the HMI_36_36_8=nicht_aktiv as far as I can see?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Speedbirdh said:


> The HU NBT2 doesn't have the HMI_36_36_8=nicht_aktiv as far as I can see?


I would have to check again. I thought I found it.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> I would have to check again. I thought I found it.


The name HMI_36_36_8 means that this is a recently-added function, not yet mapped by E-Sys Launcher. It is definitely in the most recent CAFDs (including the one mentioned in post #33), but missing in the older ones.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> The name HMI_36_36_8 means that this is a recently-added function, not yet mapped by E-Sys Launcher. It is definitely in the most recent CAFDs (including the one mentioned in post #33), but missing in the older ones.


Do you think it's worth approaching token master with this? Or is this just waiting on new version of E-Sys launcher?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Do you think it's worth approaching token master with this? Or is this just waiting on new version of E-Sys launcher?


It will eventually be mapped in newer releases of E-Sys Launcher: there is always a bit of lag before the Launcher can be updated now that the coding files are trimmed.

In any case, whether it is mapped or not is irrelevant for coding (other than making the effect of that parameter unknown): you have already tried it both ways.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> It will eventually be mapped in newer releases of E-Sys Launcher: there is always a bit of lag before the Launcher can be updated now that the coding files are trimmed.
> 
> In any case, whether it is mapped or not is irrelevant for coding (other than making the effect of that parameter unknown): you have already tried it both ways.


Okay, thanks. I think it's a lost cause now. Someone with more coding knowledge will need access to a vehicle with the new HU and firmware and have the desire to tinker with it for a while to see if it can be made to work.

I'm going to code mine back to 6NH today and finish up the other HU coding I wanted to do.


----------



## Speedbirdh (Apr 9, 2012)

> The name HMI_36_36_8 means that this is a recently-added function, not yet mapped by E-Sys Launcher. It is definitely in the most recent CAFDs (including the one mentioned in post #33), but missing in the older ones


Will have another look for it. 
If ESYS recognises it then could it be called something else?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Okay, thanks. I think it's a lost cause now. Someone with more coding knowledge will need access to a vehicle with the new HU and firmware and have the desire to tinker with it for a while to see if it can be made to work.
> 
> I'm going to code mine back to 6NH today and finish up the other HU coding I wanted to do.


It might be helpful if, before you VO code back to 6NH, you update the NCD file for your HU_NBT2 ECU (right-click and select "Read coding data") and post it, so that other people can take a look (and hopefully identify the issue).

There is no personal information in that file.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Speedbirdh said:


> Will have another look for it.
> If my recognises it then could it be called something else?


It is unlikely, but you could check by selecting the "Storage Info" checkbox in the FDL-Editor and then looking for the function which is identified by Start=36, Ende=36, Maske=00001000b under SpeicherInfo.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> It might be helpful if, before you VO code back to 6NH, you update the NCD file for your HU_NBT2 ECU (right-click and select "Read coding data") and post it, so that other people can take a look (and hopefully identify the issue).
> 
> There is no personal information in that file.


Okay, sure, here ya go.

http://www.pagefamily.net/temp/CAFD_00001EF6_006_012_017.ncd


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

voip-ninja said:


> Okay, sure, here ya go.
> 
> http://www.pagefamily.net/temp/CAFD_00001EF6_006_012_017.ncd


I compared your file to mine using Tokenmaster's tool and you will see that there are some things that are different but nothing relating to Enhanced Bluetooth. I think most of the differences are due to your car being a US car and mine being from Canada.

You can try FDL coding the parameters that are different to mine to see if it works.

You do have a bunch of trimmed functions that are not found in my file so chances are if the changes made were within those set of parameters, I'm not sure if there's anything we can do.

<< C:\Users\sma\Desktop\CAFD_00001EF6_006_011_025.ncd | C:\Users\sma\Desktop\CAFD_00001EF6_006_012_017.ncd >>

VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION	Left: none (None) = 00	Right: handbrake_or_gearbox_p = 04
VIDEO_HANDBRAKE	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
ENT_CODEC_OGG	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
ENT_CODEC_XVID	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
ENT_CODEC_VCD	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
LOGIC7_SYMBOL	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
<<UNBELEGT Not Found on the right
<<UNBELEGT Not Found on the right
OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION	Left: none (None) = 00	Right: handbrake_or_gearbox_p = 04

MACRO_PDC	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
PDC_SENSOR_VORN	Left: kein_sensor (No sensor) = 00	Right: 4_sensoren = 01
CAM_ECU	Left: wert_255 (value 255) = FF	Right: wert_1 (value 1) = 01
MACRO_TV_C	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
MACRO_RV_C	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
MACRO_SV_C	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
PDC_SENSOR_HINTEN	Left: kein_sensor (No sensor) = 00	Right: 4_sensoren = 01
MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER	Left: kein_ld (No ld) = 00	Right: ld_mit_timeout (LD with timeout) = 06
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME	Left: kein_ld (No ld) = 00	Right: ld_mit_timeout (LD with timeout) = 0A
CAMERA_SYSTEM	Left: none (None) = 00	Right: trsvc = 01
STARTUP_EMBLEM	Left: variant_01 = 01	Right: variant_00 = 00

<<UNBELEGT Not Found on the right
AUDIO_SYSTEM	Left: hifi (HiFi) = 01	Right: hk_surroundsound = 04
AMPLIFIER_VARIANT	Left: external = 01	Right: most = 02
MULTICHANNEL	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
MICROPHONE_NUMBER	Left: wert_2 (value 2) = 02	Right: wert_1 (value 1) = 01

WLAN_WIFI_DIRECT	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00

HDCP	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00

SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN	Left: UNKNOWN = FF	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX	Left: UNKNOWN = FF	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00

HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_2	Left: 5 = 05	Right: UNK_PARAM_0 = 05

TL_ID	Left: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 54 AE	Right: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 87 DD

CAF_ID	Left: value = 05 00 00 1E F6 06 0B 19	Right: value = 05 00 00 1E F6 06 0C 11

SIGNATURE	Left: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 20 42 F8 17 A4 9D DD CD EE 95 9E 98 2D 36 69 9D 95 7F 94 5D 5E 75 FF 8D C9 DA DB D9 A6 3E 8E 7D 94 E6 BB 8C 14 53 56 9A C4 78 61 1A 9B 25 C7 5D 0B E9 01 EC 0A 11 4C 56 C3 6D D9 61 93 35 98 E1 CE 99 A8 64 48 DC 1D 51 31 6B C6 B5 7D FF C1 EB FD 85 61 FE 3E 20 12 1F 14 B9 42 7E 5C 6B 6E 43 31 55 57 0D 49 B1 0B 83 47 84 F9 43 67 81 7D DB 40 03 72 53 4F F8 26 CA A5 A9 B7 B7 78 50 D3 83 DC	Right: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 20 FC 77 DE E7 1C 4E 18 EE F8 BF F1 2D 89 66 D4 4B 19 D4 4B FA 74 56 3E 84 EB 79 46 70 4A 98 18 B9 50 E3 44 35 FC 29 4A 98 49 79 2F DF A6 AD F2 C5 97 56 21 80 F3 A5 8B 25 E0 97 69 A3 C1 F0 90 A9 87 D4 22 A6 C0 E3 7C 6F F1 56 04 AE B7 C5 35 52 71 ED A0 52 E1 D5 53 85 9D 36 6B B1 2E 15 89 10 0A 56 EA DD 22 D9 5A A0 F9 F1 DD 22 39 B7 B7 7C 34 AD C4 55 71 71 9E BF 86 5E CE 16 6D BF AB 40

>>Function HMI_33_33_64 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_33_33_128 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_34_34_1 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_34_34_2 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_34_34_4 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_34_34_8 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_34_34_240 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_35_35_15 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_35_35_240 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_36_36_1 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_36_36_2 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_36_36_4 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_36_36_8 Not Found on the left
>>Function HMI_36_36_16 Not Found on the left
>>Function UNBELEGT (NOT ASSIGNED) Not Found on the left
>>Function UNBELEGT (NOT ASSIGNED) Not Found on the left
>>Function AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC_7_7_8 Not Found on the left
>>Function AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC_7_7_16 Not Found on the left
>>Function UNBELEGT (NOT ASSIGNED) Not Found on the left


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm experiencing the same issue with the same equipment on my '16 F31.

I FA coded 6NS and VO coded HU_NBT2 and also do not have the "Office" option under Bluetooth settings with iPhone 6.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Jard said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue with the same equipment on my '16 F31.
> 
> I FA coded 6NS and VO coded HU_NBT2 and also do not have the "Office" option under Bluetooth settings with iPhone 6.


Can you go to

Telephone -> Bluetooth Devices -> Highlight your phone -> Press OPTIONS on your IDRIVE KNOB. Scroll to the very bottom and look for configure Bluetooth. Does Office, Telephone 2 and Show Images show up?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Aritaurus said:


> I compared your file to mine using Tokenmaster's tool and you will see that there are some things that are different but nothing relating to Enhanced Bluetooth. I think most of the differences are due to your car being a US car and mine being from Canada.
> 
> You can try FDL coding the parameters that are different to mine to see if it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to pull the NCD and do the comparison. I'm not sure that I am going to change all of those settings, as like yourself I suspect that they aren't related to the problem.... although I do notice that direct WiFi was also something that somebody mentioned in another thread "needing" to be enabled.

It seems that we might get the best result by having someone else in the US with a car that has 6NS factory enabled to do the comparison.

It's also possible that one of those weird new elements seen in my newer CAFD is the cause of the issue in which case there's nothing to be done about it for now.


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

Aritaurus said:


> Can you go to
> 
> Telephone -> Bluetooth Devices -> Highlight your phone -> Press OPTIONS on your IDRIVE KNOB. Scroll to the very bottom and look for configure Bluetooth. Does Office, Telephone 2 and Show Images show up?


Thank you!

The Office option was there and not checked.

I'll do some more testing tomorrow.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Jard said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Office option was there and not checked.
> 
> I'll do some more testing tomorrow.


What model head-unit do you have? What is your CAFD version if you have the HU_NBT2?

I do not get the office option, that's the entire point of the thread.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

voip-ninja said:


> What model head-unit do you have? What is your CAFD version if you have the HU_NBT2?
> 
> I do not get the office option, that's the entire point of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 554644


You're obviously not looking at the right menu as I explained many times. A few other members here had the same issue and were able to figure out it after reading my instructions above.

These settings are on the CONFIGURE BLUETOOTH menu which appears when you hit the OPTION button on your iDrive controller after highlighting your phone.

I took a video just now in my car and uploaded it to YouTube.

http://youtu.be/NP6QLdf3bmg


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

OK, I guess I get to face palm myself; I'm still confused about this because I had this option configured on my previous F30, have configured it on my wife's Mini (which also has NBT), and have even configured it before on loaner cars.

Thanks again for everyone's help on this issue and profuse apologies for wasting everyone's time. I do still have to investigate why when I added my wife's phone it never showed up as Telephone 2. It's also possible that one of the previous steps I took in FDL coding actually fixed this and I was just looking in the wrong place afterwards.


----------



## Speedbirdh (Apr 9, 2012)

Aritaurus said:


> You're obviously not looking at the right menu as I explained many times. A few other members here had the same issue and were able to figure out it after reading my instructions above.
> 
> These settings are on the CONFIGURE BLUETOOTH menu which appears when you hit the OPTION button on your iDrive controller after highlighting your phone.
> 
> ...


The whole point is that with the very latest software that we have, means we are now NOT getting those options in the Configure Bluetooth menu and no option on the iPhone Bluetooth menu to allow notifications after VO coding.
The only change we get is a no. 1 next to the second phone as well.

This appears to be a very recent change by BMW. 
My car is Sept 15


----------

